# Tape Measure practice Sheet



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey guys, if your not comfortable quickly reading a tape measure accurately, you might want to practice with this sheet. You don't want to be that apprentice showing up and not knowing how to read a tape measure.

Every dash is a 1/16" increment. You can't have a even number for the numerator so divide them by 2 to get the new fraction.

I had a prettier version in excel but attachment won't work with that type of file.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, this is certainly a new one for me.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

But .... where's the RCH's ???


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

bill39 said:


> Well, this is certainly a new one for me.


Yeah I thought about it because I noticed some people said they got apprentices that couldn't read a tape measure on my other post about what shocks you about young people.


https://www.electriciantalk.com/posts/5500257/


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

emtnut said:


> But .... where's the RCH's ???


My sheet got butchered a little cause the format had to change from excel to .txt to get it to upload.

There's a few online though that might be easier for people. I just wanted to give aspiring apprentices the idea that they might want to practice it if they aren't well versed with it yet. So they can quickly give a measurement and not stumble around counting tick marks and doing math. 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/283445370272411230/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Some of us are old enough to still measure in a cubit, lick or pace.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

We had to use our pace count in land navigation in the Military. Is that the measurement you are referring too by pace?



Wirenuting said:


> Some of us are old enough to still measure in a cubit, lick or pace.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

When i was in trade school we did some of those exercises. The metric system is used more by the francophones and i see a lot of immigrants coming from french-speaking former colonies(northern africa, haiti, etc.) who never learned it back home and always got away with using metric in everyday life once they got here. It's only once they get into the trades and mostly construction that they need to learn the imperial system.
I do remember having some trouble with it when i first started working in a hardware store and feeling like it wasn't as obvious as people made it sound especially when I was working with socket sizes in 32nds.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I have three tape measures.

One in inches.

One is metric.

And one has both.

A majority of our production machines are made in Europe or other countries that use the metric system, so all the setups are in millimeters.

A couple of machines are made here in the USA but even those use millimeters for setup.

More and more equipment is being manufactured using metric measurements.

Really a simple method of measuring, it's all multiples of 10.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Vladaar said:


> We had to use our pace count in land navigation in the Military. Is that the measurement you are referring too by pace?


Yes it is,,,, Well kinda. 
In the navy the land navigation course didn’t work so well for me. All 7 of us ended up on the rocks at Honda Point.
But hey, we tried.


----------

